# Cleaning make up on the carpet + other such dilemas.



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

I did a search and I didn't find anything on tips for cleaning up make up mishaps.

Right now, the section of carpet in my bedroom where my make up area is looks like it has a disease. There are spots from eye liner and lip liner. I sometimes drop pencil shavings when I'm sharpening a pencil or throwing the shavings away. If I drop even the smallest piece, which I usually don't see, the color gets smudges into the carpet from being walked on. Now, I know I need to just start sharpening and dumping the shavings directly over the trash can, but what do I do about the stains that are already there?!

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for getting that stuff out? My carpeting is a beige color, so it's very visible.

If anyone else has similar concerns or questions, feel free to post them here.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 23, 2009)

I try to steam clean the carpet, I use a bit of the oxy clean spray on beforehand, and then use the steam cleaner (Wallmart $50 bucks cheapie) to go over it many times, and it all comes off! Oxyclean is the bomb!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you! I definitely need to get this stuff out.


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 8, 2009)

2nd that oxy-clean--but beware pencil and lipstick. The stains are like candle-color, almost impossible as the wax and oils bind into the fibers of carpet.

I'd put some kind of other rug on top where you do your makeup to avoid these shavings.

Also, you ought to own one of these--absolutely great as it shampoos your carpet in spots. 

Amazon.com: Bissell 1400B Little Green Multi-Purpose Compact Earth-Friendly Deep Cleaner: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 8, 2009)

i got crushed humid eyeshadow in my carpet once, panicked and rubbed it in, instead of out. 
bummer.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

I have heard of using a paper towel doubled up and an iron to get waxy stuff out of materials. It melts and sticks to the towel. I doubt you have that much but it is worth a shot and mentioning. Just don't leave it sit and scorch your carpet.

I second Oxy although I haven't used it in make up cases, just urine. My roommate's doggie was a pisser, and so was the stray cat that found it's way in through the doggie door


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 8, 2009)

soap and lukewarm water. simple. very gently rub the soap in, then squeeze some water from a cloth on it, then pat it. never rub it hard, you will burst the pile in the carpet.

believe me, my mother is queen of cleaning and get any stain out from eyeliner to turmeric, and all she uses is soap and water for my make up stains. this part is gross haha but... i once came home extremely drunk and went to bed, and took my bin bag out of my bin incase i needed to be sick lol, but, i kinda threw my bin bag across my room which had feline kohl power sharpenings in, i must have stood in them and smudged them into my carpet, and in the morning my carpet had massive black spots all over it. mother came to the rescue with soap and water, gone!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 8, 2009)

I dropped a entire jar of teal pigment...then tried to wipe it up in a panic with a wet clothe....BIG disaster...I went and got a bottle of Oxi Clean Spray cleaner that worked pretty well...But the final item tried and Wallllaaa a bottle  of MAC brush cleaner....I put it in a spray bottle got a scrub brush and it came up like magic


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 8, 2009)

Try makeup remover.  It works like a charm.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 8, 2009)

Good ideas! Because I'm lazy, and I still haven't even ATTEMPTED to get those stains out LMAO


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for this!  I dropped a dark coloured pigment on my cream carpet a while back but havent had the chance to clean it... its pretty stubborn (well, im guessing it will be) but I love using the Mac wipes very occasionally to clean my mirror or walls that get makeup on them... I'm gonna try thr Pro EMR on the carpet....


----------



## L281173 (Feb 8, 2009)

Make at soap solution with amonia and oxyclean.  It will clean your carpet wonderfully.


----------

